# Peacocks and spirulina



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

Should peacocks and or haps eat spirulina flakes/pellets?

They are carnivorous fish but is it still good for them to eat this type of food? If not whats best i am feeding a tetra cichlid flake, spirulina flake, and NLS cichlid pellet, whats the best to feed?


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Yes, spirulina is good for them but it isn't needed in large amounts.
Spirulina is potent stuff so try not to over do it.
If you use a food that contains it in any fair amount that should be sufficient.


----------



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

ok thank you i am feeding i think OSI spirulina flakes its the first or second ingredient listed on the label so i am guessing it had a good amount in it


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

There is enough spiralina in NLS to satisfy that department.
To much spiralina ends up being toxic so be careful.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I vote NLS Cichlid Formula 1mm pellet.


----------



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats the exact NLS i have would it be ok to just feel that or should i supplement other foods in there? i have seen that other people add freeze fried type of food? what is best for the fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The NLS will satisfy the nutritional needs of the fish alone. Some like to feed other foods to cover all bases just in case, or because they think the fish enjoy the variety.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

I, as DJRansome mentioned that some do, feed 2 or 3 different types of food to cover any possible gaps in the nutrition category.

It has been said (in articles here in the library section, also) that too much pellets aren't good for the fish's intestinal tract, since pellets tend to swell after some time. Also, it has been stated that flake food is devoid of nutrition and supplementation is needed.

So, taking all that with a grain of salt, I just feed both in moderation. I feed a few different pellet types and flake types actually. I use NLS Thera+A and Cichlid, and I use Spirulina flakes and cichlid flakes...

Hope that helps... As long as you're balanced, and feed good quality food, you should be fine. :thumb:


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Pellets were once slightly dangerous to fish, a long time ago now which is when that article was writen. These days good pellets are probably the safest choice available.

Flakes are ok, the problem with them is they start to leach nutrients shortly after hitting the water. Which means fish may be missing out on some suppliments. Pellets leach less and take longer to begin to leach keeping your fish better fed and water quality better.


----------



## jammer600 (Sep 28, 2009)

this site is pretty good, loads of good first hand knowledge!!


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

The biggest danger with pellets isn't from the ingredients...it's from floating pellets expanding after the fish have eaten them. Specifically floating pellets that aren't pre-soaked, are a little on the large side for the fish to swallow, and/or the fish is overfed too many.

You can avoid any problems by choosing a pellet that is the smallest that the fish will take, feed very small amounts at a time, and pre-soak floating ones or choose a sinking type.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A long time ago pre-soaking was recommended because the cheap fillers used in foods then would swell up. It was thought it would damage the fish's internal organs.

That's why we stress a good quality food because if there are no cheap fillers the food swells very little.

No pre-soaking required for NLS pellets.


----------

